# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم السبت 7 ديسمبر 2013

## ابو البنات

*اللهم صلِّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، وسلِّم تسليماً كثيراً.



اللهم إنا عبيدك، بنو عبيدك، بنو إمائك، نواصينا بيدك، عدل فينا قضاؤك، نسألك اللهم بكل اسم هو لك، سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك، نسألك اللهم أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا. اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا، وجلاء همومنا وغمومنا، ونور أبصارنا، وهدايتنا في الدنيا والآخرة. اللهم ذكرنا منه ما نَسينا، وعلمنا منه ما جهلنا. اللهم ارزقنا تلاوته على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا آناء الليل وأطراف النهار، يا رب العالمين! اللهم اجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه وحدوده، ولا تجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه ويضيع حدوده. اللهم اجعله شاهداً لنا، واجعله شفيعاً، يا رب العالمين! اللهم اجعلنا ممن اتبع القرآن فقاده إلى رضوانك وإلى جنات النعيم، ولا تجعلنا ممن اتبعه القرآن فزُجَّ في قفاه إلى النار. اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك، يا أرحم الراحمين! اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك، يا رب العالمين!
اللهم إنا نسألك رضوانك والجنة، ونعوذ بك اللهم من سخطك ومن النار. اللهم إنا نسألك الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل، ونعوذ بك اللهم من النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل. اللهم إنا نسألك من الخير كله عاجله وآجله، ما علمنا منه وما لم نعلم، ونعوذ بك اللهم من الشر كله عاجله وآجله، ما علمنا منه وما لم نعلم.
اللهم إنا نسألك أن تعفو عنا. اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعفُ عنا، يا رب العالمين!




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يقدم عرضا رسميا لطلب صلاح الجزولي

علمت كفرووتر بان نادي المريخ تقدم امس بطلب رسمي  نادي الخرطوم الوطني لاطلاق سراح نجم المنتخب الوطني و هداف بطولة سيكافا  صلاح الجزولي خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية التي تجري حاليا في السودان و  لم يرد النادي الوطني على طلب المريخ جتى امس و يتوقع ان يرفع الامر على  مجلس الادارة في اجتماع اليوم قبل عرضه علي اللاعب .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كابتن المريخ ينفي تهربه من المجلس و اغلاق هاتفه

نفي قائد فريق المريخ سعيد مصطفي (السعودي)  لموقع  النادي ما تردد بانه اغلاق هاتفه  وتهربه من مسؤولي النادي و قال بانه علي  اتصال دائم معهم, وان هذه الشائعات ظلت تتكرر معه كل فترة تسجيلات, اكد بان  هاتفه دائما  متاح لمسؤولي المريخ , ولم  يحدث ان اتصل بي اى مسؤول من  نادي المريخ رفض الرد عليه ,  وان عدم رده هاتفيا علي بعض الاشخاص امر  يعتبره حرية شخصية  لاتخص احد  ويجدر ذكره بان اللاعب رشح لاعارة لاحد  اندية الدرجة الممتاز في التسجيلات الحالية 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قرعة المونديال .. تكرار لنهائي 2010 .. صدام إنجليزي إيطالي .. والجزائر في مجموعة فخ


البرازيل تواجه كرواتيا بإفتتاح البطولة .. والأرجنتين في مجموعة بمتناول اليد

مواجهة الأخوين بواتينج تتجدد في مجموعة الموت .. والحظ يبتسم للفرنسيين






	أسفرت قرعة كأس العالم 2014 التي  تستضيفها البرازيل خلال الفترة من 12 يونيه - 13 يوليو عن وقوع منتخب  الجزائر ممثل العرب الوحيد في المجموعة الثامنة مع بلجيكا وكوريا الجنوبية  وروسيا،وذلك خلال الحفل الذي أقيم بمدينة كوستا دو ساويبي على ساحل ولاية  باهيا البرازيلية .

	ورغم عدم وجود أسماء رنانة بمجموعة الجزائر  إلا ان المهمة لن تكون سهلة بالمرة لأن هذه المجموعة ستكون بمثابة فخ  للفريق العربي لأن فرق المجموعة ليست بالسهلة كما يظن البعض ولديها من  المقومات ما يكفي لمواصلة المشوار ،ويجب على الخضر أن يتعاملوا مع منتخبات  هذه المجموعة بالإحترام الكافي.

	كما أسفرت القرعة عن مجموعة نارية  للمنتخب الألماني لن نبالغ إذا وصفناها بأنها مجموعة الموت ،بعدما وقع معه  البرتغال وغانا والولايات المتحدة ،وهي المجموعة التي ستشهد تكرارا  لمواجهة الأخوين الألماني جيروم بواتينج والغاني كيفن برنس بواتنج عندما  تلتقي غانا مع ألمانيا وهو ما حدث أيضا في المونديال السابق.

	وجاء المنتخب البرازيلي المضيف في المجموعة الاولى السهلة نسبيا مع منتخبات كرواتيا التي سيواجهها في الافتتاح والمكسيك والكاميرون.

	بينما وضعت القرعة إسبانيا حامل اللقب في مواجهة منتخب هولندا في المجموعة  الثانية في تكرار لنهائي مونديال 2010 ،وضمت المجموعة أيضا منتخبي شيلي  وأستراليا لتصبح مجموعة ليست بالسهلة.

	وجاءت القرعة بمنتخبات  كولومبيا واليونان وكوت ديفوار واليابان في المجموعة الثالثة المتكافئة ،في  حين إصطدمت إيطاليا مع الأرجنتين وأورجواي إلى جانب كوستاريكا في ثاني  أصعب مجموعات الدور الأول وهي المجموعة الرابعة.

	كما إبتسم الحظ للفرنسيين الذين وقعوا في المجموعة الخامسة مع منتخبات سويسرا وهندوراس والإكوادور

	أما الأرجنتتين فوقعت في المجموعة السادسة التي تعد بالنسبة لهم مجموعة في متناول اليد مع منتخبات نيجيريا والبوسنة والهرسك وإيران.

 	وبدأ الحفل بعرض لقطات للزعيم الجنوب إفريقي الراحل نيسلون مانديلا الذي  غيبه الموت صباح اليوم  ،ودعا بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  بالوقوف دقيقة صمت تكريما لمسيرة الزعيم الراحل الزاخرة بالعطاء .

	وقام ديل بوسكي المدير الفني لمنتخب إسبانيا الحالي والفائز معه بلقب  مونديال 2010 بتسليم كأس البطولة ،تم بعد ذلك إستعراض المنتخبات المشاركة  ،وتخلل ذلك بعض الفقرات الفنية.

	وتم إستدعاء بعض النجوم للصعود  إلى منصة المسرح وفي مقدمتهم النجم البرازيلي رونالدو ،كما صعد للمسرح  النجم البرازيلي بيبيتو رفقة النجمة البرازيلية مارتا أفضل لاعبة بالعالم  وبصحبتهما تميمة البطولة " فوليكو"،إضافة للأسطورة البرازيلية بيليه الذي  أكد أن منتخب بلاده سيصل للنهائي مسترجعاً ذكريات خسارة اللقب عام 1950  بالبرازيل.

	كما تم إستعراض المدن المضيفة للحدث العالمي ،وتم بعدها دعوة جيروم فالكه أمين عام فيفا لبدء إجراءات مراسم سحب القرعة .



						 المجموعة الأولي
						  المجموعة الثانية
						  المجموعة الثالثة
						  المجموعة الرابعة
						  المجموعة الخامسة
						  المجموعة السادسة
						  المجموعة السابعة 
						  المجموعة الثامنة

						 البرازيل 
						أسبانيا 
						كولومبيا 
						أوروجواي 
						سويسرا 
						الأرجنتين 
						ألمانيا
						بلجيكا

						كرواتيا 
						هولندا
						اليونان
						كوستاريكا
						إكوادور
						البوسنة والهرسك
						البرتغال
						الجزائر

						المكسيك
						شيلي
						كوت ديفوار
						انجلترا
						فرنسا 
						إيران
						غانا
						روسيا 

						الكاميرون
						أستراليا
						اليابان
						إيطاليا
						هندوراس
						نيجيريا 
						الولايات المتحدة
						كوريا الجنوبية





 
15 لقبا عالميا و12 كرة ذهبية


 	شارك في مراسم القرعة 14 أسطورة من أساطير الكرة يحملون 15 لقباً عالمياً  و12 فوزاً بالكرة الذهبية ،ويتقدم هؤلاء النجوم سفراء البطولة من البرازيل  وهم كارلوس البيرتو توريس وزاجالو وأماريلدو وبيبيتو ورونالدو ، إضافة  للاعبة مارتا فييرا .

	كما شارك في مراسم سحب  القرعة البرازيلي كافو والارجنتنيني ماريو كيمبس والفرنسي زين الدين زيدان  والإسباني فيرناندو هييرو والإيطالي فابيو كانافارو والألماني لوثار ماتيوس  والإنجليزي السير جيف هورست ، إضافة إلى نجم منتخب أورجواي في الخمسينيات  ألسيديس جيجيا صاحب الهدف الذي صدم البرازيليين في مونديال 1950 والذي  بفضله نجحت اورجواي في احراز لقب البطولة بعد الفوز على البرازيل 2-1 في  النهائي ،ويعد جيجيا هو الوحيد الباقي على قيد الحياة من هذا الفريق.

	تصنيف المنتخبات


 	أعلن الفيفا وضع منتخبات البرازيل بصفته البلد المضيف وألمانيا والأرجنتين  وإسبانيا وسويسرا وأورجواي وبلجيكا وكولومبيا على رؤوس المجموعات بإعتبار  هذه المنتخبات هي المتصدرة للتصنيف العالمي وسيتم وضع هذه المنتخبات الثمان  في الوعاء الأول .

	بينما ضم الوعاء الثاني  منتخبات إفريقيا وهي الجزائر ممثل العرب الوحيد والكاميرون وكوت ديفوار  وغانا ونيجيريا إضافة إلى منتخبي شيلي والإكوادور من أمريكا الجنوبية ليصل  عدد فرق هذا الوعاء 7 منتخبات،وسيتم إختيار المنتخب الثامن في هذا الوعاء  على الهواء قبل بداية القرعة من الوعاء رقم 4 وهو الوعاء الذي يضم منتخبات  أوروبا ،وذلك بعد أن تراجع الفيفا عن فكرة وضع فرنسا مباشرة دون قرعة.

 	وضم الوعاء الثالث ثمانية منتخبات منها 4 من آسيا وهي أستراليا واليابان  وكوريا الجنوبية وإيران إضافة لمنتخبات الكونكاف وهي كوستاريكا وهندوراس  والمكسيك والولايات المتحدة .

	في حين ضم الوعاء الرابع 9 منتخبات هي إنجلترا وفرنسا والبوسنة والهرسك وهولندا وإيطاليا والبرتغال وروسيا وكرواتيا واليونان  .

	إجراءات القرعة


 	وفقا لما جاء في موقع الفيفا ،ستكون أول خطوة في القرعة سحب منتخب من  الوعاء 4 وهو الوعاء الوحيد الذي يحتوي على 9 منتخبات ووضعه في الوعاء 2  لتتساوى جميع المستويات بثماني كرات.

	بعدها سيتم  الإنتقال إلى الوعاء 1 ليتم وضع البرازيل في المركز 1 من المجموعة الأولى،  كما سيتم حسب نتائج القرعة وضع بقية المنتخبات في المركز 1 من كل مجموعة  بالتتابع حتى المجموعة الثامنة.

		وكشف فالكه أن الغرض من  القرعة الخاصة باوروبا هو نقل أحد منتخباتها التسعة إلى القسم الثاني ليقع  بعد ذلك في مجموعة واحدة مع واحد من المنتخبات الأربعة المصنفة من أمريكا  الجنوبية لتحقيق توازن جغرافي في القرعة.

		وذكر الاتحاد الدولي  انه سيضع وعاء وهميا " X " يضم منتخبات أمريكا الجنوبية الأربعة المصنفة  والمتواجدة في الوعاء الاول ، وأحدها سيتم سحبه ليوضع مع المنتخب الاوروبي  الذي سيسحب اسمه من الوعاء الثاني، كي لا تضم اي مجموعة ثلاثة منتخبات من  اوروبا


	وأكد الفيفا بأنه يمكن أن يتم القفز  على بعض المجموعات لاحترام مبدأ الفصل الجغرافي ولمنع وقوع تشيلي  والإكوادور إلى جانب منتخبات أمريكا الجنوبية المصنفة.

 	وبعدها تم إستكمال إجراءات القرعة بشكل طبيعي من خلال سحب الوعائين 3 و4  ،كما سيتم أيضاً إجراء القرعة حول مركز المنتخبات داخل المجموعات (باستثناء  مجموعة المنتخبات المصنفة).

فقرات فنية


 	وتخلل حفل القرعة  تقديم العديد من العروض الموسيقية خلال الحفل: ألسيوني  وإميسيدا والثنائي فانيسا دا ماتا وألكسندر بيريس ومصممة الرقصات الشهيرة  ديبورا كولكير ومارجريت مينيزيس وأولودوم المنحدرين من مدينة باهيا.























*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اتجاه في الهلال لضم نادر الطيب واعارة بكري المدينة

علمت كفرووتر بان هناك اتجاه قد برزفي الهلال  باعارة اللاعب بكري المدينة لاحد اندية الدرجة الممتاز لاستقدام هداف  المنتخب الوطني و الهلال السابق و الاهلي شندي الحالي نادر الطيب في  التسجيلات الحالية ووتفد متابعات كفرووتر بان الهلال فتح خطا مع اللاعب  الذي ابدى موافقته على العودة الى الهلال من جديد شريطة الحصول على راعي  النادي السيد صلاح  ادريس  و مجلس النادي الذي وقف معه في الفترة الماضية  بعد شطبه من الهلال 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*همشري : اتفاق المريخ مع تراوري يعني انهيار اتفاقية الجنتلمان وعليهم انتظار المفاجأة
طالب الاهلة بالالتفاف حول لجنة التسيير وابدى استعداده لدعمها 

جدد القطب الهلالي والإعلامي المعروف وعضو مجلس  ادارة الهلال السابق علي همشري تاكيده على ضرورة التفاف جميع ابناء الهلال  بمختلف توجهاتهم حول لجنة التسيير الحالية حتى تحقق مهمتها بنجاح مؤكدا  استعداده التام للتعاون مع اللجنة في كل ما يطلب منه حتى تحقق حلم الجماهير  الهلالية ، وثمن همشري الجهود الكبيرة التي يقوم بها اعضاء اللجنة حاليا ً  خاصة في ملف التسجيلات .
الى ذلك ابدى همشري اسغرابه من الانباء التي تتحدث عن قرب المريخ من  التعاقد مع لاعب الهلال المالي تراوري مشيرا الى ان تفاقية الجنتلمان  الموقعة بين الناديين تحرم على المريخ التفاوض مع تراروي باعتبار انها  اتفاقية مؤسسات وليست افراد  ، وقال : اذا اقدم المريخ على هذه الخطوة فهو  بذلك ينسف كل ما ترتب على الاتفاقية وهو ما يعني ان كل الاهداف التي  امتنعوا عنها من قبل في المريخ اصبحت مشاعة الان ، مشيرا الى ان خطوة  تراوري ان تمت فعلا فعلى اهل المريخ انتظار المفاجأة التي ستكون داوية على  حد تعببيره 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
ان فوكس
نجيب عبدالرحيم
 
 رحل مانديلا رمز الحرية والديمقراطية والإنسانية

 رحل الزعيم المناضل الإفريقي نيلسون مانديلا الذي كرس حياته لكفاح شعبه  وحارب العنصرية في دولة الألوان والأعراق، وإستطاع وضع صيغة ميثاق الحرية  للمؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي والذي أعلن فيه أن جنوب أفريقيا ملك لكل الذين  يعيشون فيها الزنوج والبيض معاً ويضمن حقوق السود ولا يتناقض مع حقوق  البيض.
مانديلا كان زعيم حزب المؤتمر الوطني الإفريقي وجناحه المسلح اومكونتو  سيزوي كان مناهضاً لنظام التميز العنصري، وتم إدانته بجرائم تخريب ارتكبها  عندما قاد النضال ضد التميز العنصري من قبل الأقلية البيضاء في بلاده وحكم  عليه بالسجن المؤبد وإرساله إلى جزيرة روبن ونقله لاحقاً إلى سجن بولسمور  ثم إلى سجن فيكتور فيرستر حيث أمضى سبعة وعشرين عاماً في السجن، والكثير  منها حبس إنفرادي في زنزانة في جزيرة روبن وقضى الفترة الأخيرة في سجن  بولسمور حتى أطلق سراحة عام 1990م.
رغم سنين الحرمان الطويلة التي قضاها قابعاً في السجن لم تستطع أي جهة أو  دولة كسر نيلسون مانديلا أو تغييره موقفه الرافض لكل إشكال العنصرية، ظل  صامداً وشامخاً، وسيبقى إلى زمن طويل مصدر وحي لشعوب العالم، وشغل كل وسائل  الإعلام العالمية في مراحل نضاله السياسي وكل المراحل.
نصب نيلسون مانديلا عام 1994م كأول رئيس أسود منتخب لجمهورية جنوب أفريقيا،  لفترة خمس سنوات ورغم فوزره بأغلبية ساحقة في الانتخابات الرئاسية إلا أنه  رفض الترشح لولاية ثانية عام 1999م وكان بإمكانه الفوز بها ولكنه لم يقبل  بأن يبقى رئيساً لأكثر من فترة واحدة وأراد أن يعطي المثال لسياسيي جنوب  أفريقيا وللسياسيين في جميع أنحاء أفريقيا والعالم العربي، حيث عادة  فالرؤساء في هذه الدول يبقون مدى الحياة، بكل الوسائل والأدوات من أجل  الجلوس على سدة الحكم ودائماً يقولون أنهم يؤمنون بالديمقراطية، في واقع  الأمر هم يتحولون إلى طغاة ويحولون الحكم إلى إرث ويسرقون ويجوعون شعوبهم  ويقتلونهم ولا أعلم بأي شريعة ودين يحكموا الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
لدي الكثير مما أقول عن الزعيم الإفريقي الراحل مانديلا الذي حصد أكثر من  مائتان وخمسون جائزة ولكني سأكتفي بهذه السطور فتاريخه المشرف والمضيء  معروف للجميع حيث أجبر كل رؤساء العالم والمفكرين والباحثين وكل وسائل  الإعلام أن تركض وراءه وألفت عنه دور النشر كثير من الكتب وصورت الأفلام  الوثائقية والسينمائية التي تحكي عن مسيرته النضالية والإنسانية حتى  الاتحادات الرياضية القارية والعالمية أطلقت إسمه على منافساتها.
وختاماً لا يسعني إلا أن أقول سيبقى الرئيس الجنوب الإفريقي الراحل نيلسون  مانديلا رمزاً للنضال والبطولة والوطنية والحرية والديمقراطية والإنسانية  والعدالة والنزاهة التي تفتقدها كل دول العالم.

لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ: ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻰ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﻘﻔﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻭﻛﻴﺮﻯ




ﺗﺤﺼﻠﺖ  ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺓ ﺗﻔﻴﺪ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻪ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻰ  ﺃﻭﺳﻮﻧﻮﺍ ﻭﻗﻔﻞ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻷ‌ﺛﻴﻮﺑﻰ ﺃﻭﻛﻴﺮﻯ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻧﺎﺟﺤﺔ ﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ  ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺇﻛﺘﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ..ﻭﺃﻓﺎﺩﺕ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﻜﺘﻔﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻰ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻰ  ﻭﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الارباب : الدعيع يتعرض لـ (ضغوط) من اعضاء اتحاد الكرة فى نيروبى ورفض التوقيع على عقد المريخ فجر اليوم



جدد الارباب صلاح ادريس راعى فريق الاهلى  شندى تصريحاته لـ (سودانا فوق) حول اللاعب عبد الرحمن الدعيع مطلق السرح  حيث قال ان اللاعب سيبقى بقلعة النمور ولن يذهب للمريخ واعتبر الارباب ان  كل احاديث الصحافة الحالية غير صحيحة مضيفا ان الدعيع لم يوقع على عقد  احتراف بالمريخ والاقرار لا جدوى قانونية له وانه يتعرض للضغوط من اعضاء  الاتحاد هناك وكشفت (سودانا فوق) ان اجتماع فى الساعات الاولى من صباح  اليوم الجمعة بين زكى عباس رئيس بعثة المنتخب وعضو الاتحاد العام مع اللاعب  بحضور لاعبا المريخ امير كمال والطاهر الحاج حيث رفض اللاعب التوقيع على  عقد المريخ المرسل من لجنة التسجيلات بالايميل وتحجج اللاعب بانه يريد  الاتصال باهله وذوية لاطلاعهم على العقد

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻈﻔﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﺔ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ


ﺃﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺃﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍً ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ، ﻭﺗﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻓﺸﻞ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻓﺎﺭﻱ ﻓﺎﻥ ﻭﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻲ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻈﻔﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﺔ.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*شكرا الحبيب ابو البنات ع المجهود الرائع 
صباحك منور
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الارباب : الدعيع يتعرض لـ (ضغوط) من اعضاء اتحاد الكرة فى نيروبى ورفض التوقيع على عقد المريخ فجر اليوم



جدد الارباب صلاح ادريس راعى فريق الاهلى  شندى تصريحاته لـ (سودانا فوق) حول اللاعب عبد الرحمن الدعيع مطلق السرح  حيث قال ان اللاعب سيبقى بقلعة النمور ولن يذهب للمريخ واعتبر الارباب ان  كل احاديث الصحافة الحالية غير صحيحة مضيفا ان الدعيع لم يوقع على عقد  احتراف بالمريخ والاقرار لا جدوى قانونية له وانه يتعرض للضغوط من اعضاء  الاتحاد هناك وكشفت (سودانا فوق) ان اجتماع فى الساعات الاولى من صباح  اليوم الجمعة بين زكى عباس رئيس بعثة المنتخب وعضو الاتحاد العام مع اللاعب  بحضور لاعبا المريخ امير كمال والطاهر الحاج حيث رفض اللاعب التوقيع على  عقد المريخ المرسل من لجنة التسجيلات بالايميل وتحجج اللاعب بانه يريد  الاتصال باهله وذوية لاطلاعهم على العقد








الزول دا لسه بلاوي ما ناوي يهمد !!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباحك فل ي ابوالبنات و مجهوداتك مقدرة
*

----------


## AlMuraid

*تسلم كثير على المجهود 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكرا جزيلاً حبيبنا أبو البنات على الصحيفة المنبرية الصباحية
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم السبت 7 ديسمبر 2013 .. 




صحيفة الصدى المريخ يسعى لأعادة كلتشى..والمصرى عبدالظاهر يغلق الباب أمام الأحمر
 الحضرى يرفض فكرة الأنضمام الى الهلال..الفرقة الحمراء تفاوض زغبير ..والسعودى ينفى الشائعات
 أتجاه فى المريخ لأستمرار كلتشى
 وكيل تراورى يصل مالى ويجتمع بمهاجم الهلال
 تأييد كبير لتعاقد الأحمر مع النسر المالى
 نجوم المريخ يشيدون بالجنرال
 الباشا:الألمانى لايعرف ألا لغة النجاح..صريح وواضح ولا يجامل
 المريخ يفاوض زغبير
 الهلال يحسم ملف الأجانب الأسبوع المقبل ويتفرغ للأعداد
 لجنة التسيير تتحرك لأحتواء مشكلة سنكارا وبمبا
 الحضرى ينفى علمه بعرض الأزرق وغزل المحلة يصرف النظر عنه
 ومازيمبى مهتم بالسد العالى
 الخرطوم الوطنى يفاوض أحد نجوم القمة
 الكوماندوز يقتربون من انتداب حارس مصرى
 قائد المريخ ينفى تهربه من التواصل مع أدارة الأحمر
 المريخ يؤمن كل الخطوط فى التسجيلات
 الجنرال يدير ملف الأحلال والأبدال ويستهدف لقب الأبطال
 قرعة كا س العالم تسحب بالبرازيل


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم السبت 7 ديسمبر 2013



صحيفة الهدف
 ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﻪ ﺑـ (ﺍﻹﻗﺮﺍﺭ )
 ﻭﺍﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ
 ﻋﻨﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ
 ﻭﻳﺮﺻﺪ ﻫﻨﻮ .. ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﻭﺯﺭ ﻭﻛﺒﻴﺮ
 ﻳﺮﻓﻀﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﻣﻔﻀﻞ ﻳﻮﺍﻓﻖ
 ﺍﻛﺎﺩﻳﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺭﺳﺎ ﺗﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ
 ﻓﻴﺼﻞ .. ﺇﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
 ﻹﺳﺘﻌﺎﺭﺓ (ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻭﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ: ﻟﻢ ﺃُﻏﻠﻖ ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻲ ﻳﻮﻣﺎً
 ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ .. ﻟﻄﻔﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻤﻲ: ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﺑﺎﺭﻉ ﻭﺻﺎﺣﺐ
 ﺗﻤﺮﻳﺮﺍﺕ ﺣﺎﺳﻤﺔ
 ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ: ﻗﺮﺍﺭ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻴﻴﻦ
 ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم السبت 7 ديسمبر 2013

صحيفة الزعيم

 ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻴﻊ: ﻟﻦ ﺃﺭﺗﺪﻱ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ: ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
 ﻭﻗﻊ ﺇﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍً ﻣﻠﺰﻣﺎً ﻟﻪ ﻭﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﺗﺼﺪﻳﻖ ﺗﺠﻨﻴﺲ
 ﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ .. ﻭﺑﺎﺭﻱ ﺩﻳﻤﺒﺎ ﻳﻬﺎﺟﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ
 ﻭﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
 ﺃﻳﺎﺩ ﺧﻔﻴﻪ ﺗﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺗﻤﺰﻳﻖ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻋﻴﻊ .. ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ
 ﻳﻨﻔﻲ
 ﺇﻏﻼﻕ ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻪ
 ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻓﺮﺣﺔ
 ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﺘﻬﻨﺌﺔ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻳﻨﻔﺬ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺠﺎً ﺧﺎﺻﺎً
 ﻗﺒﻞ
 ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم السبت 7 ديسمبر 2013 
صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :


  •  المحترفون الحقيقيون يصلون بعد 72 ساعة
 الهلال يرفض كلتشي وتنفيذا لاتفاقه مع المريخ
  •  المريخ يغري تراوري والهلال يرفع عرضه لسيدي بيه
  •  الهلال يعسكر باديس ابابا ومجلس ادارته يزور النادي
  •  فيصل العجب يفاجئ المريخ ويتراجع عن الاعتزال!!
  •  مدافع تونسي ومهاجم جزائري معروضان علي الهلال
  •  الهلال يستلم اوارق حارس بيت المال ويقيدة في الرديف 
  •  السادة : الهلال ملتزم باتفاقية الجنتلمان ورفضنا عودة للقلعة الزرقاء
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم  السبت 7 ديسمبر 2013 .
صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :


  •  اقترب من التوقيع للاهلي شندي : اسرة الدعيع ترفض انتقالة الي المريخ
  •  الهلال يخضع اميدو كايرز شيف للكشف الطبي غدا
  •  ميسي الهلال ينحر الذبائح احتفالات بالتوشح بالازرق
  •  غرفة تسجيلات الهلال تجتمع امس وتستعد لتفجير المفاجآت
  •  غياب عمر بخيت من التسجيلات يرسم علامات الاستفهام
  • اللواء السر  :  جهودنا مستمرة للم الشمل وسنصل الي الجميع .... نادي الهلال يحتفلون بعودتهم
  •  الهلال ينفي شائعة سيدي بيه اليوم..وصول اللافي حائر بين الاثنين والثلاثاء
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم السبت 7 ديسمبر 2013 .
صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :


•  خبر (عالم النجوم) يعطل تسجيل الاعب الملغوم
  •  الهلال يصعد مروان ..يفتح ملف التدريب وحسن شحاته علي راس المرشحين
  •  يستلم اموال نهار اليوم : سبدي بيه يوقع بالثلاثاء
  •  انفراج ازمة كامبوس. . حنان خالد تقترب من رئاسة الموردة في سابقة مدوية
  •  الزيمبابوي اميدو : العب لنادي (بلاك ليور باردز) بالدرجة الأولى 
  •  الهلال يستقبل الدفعة  الثانية من المحترفين في الساعات القادمة
  •  سيدي بيه يصل الخرطوم خلال الساعات القادمة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم السبت 7 ديسمبر 2013 .
صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد : 


  •  اللاعب فتح (الاسبيكر) وسجل المحادثة في حضور شخصين : اداري بنادي كبير يطالب نجم جماهيري (بالعموله)
  •  سيدي بيه في الخرطوم بالثلاثاء ..وامادو يخضع للكشف الطبي اليوم
  •  الجماهير تحذر مجلس التسيير من اعادة المشطوب هيثم مصطفي
  •  سفارة السودان بتوتس تمنح ربيع لافي تاشيرة الدخول واللاعب يصل بالقطرية بالاثين
  •  لجنة تسجيلات تتجمع مساء امس بالغرفة ترحيب هلالي بامادوا والاعب يخضع لكشف الطبي
  •  احذر ياهلال ..حارس بيت المال ..شكاوي وبلاوي وشيل حال
  •  الفريق المدهش : معا لعودة نغمة الهلال اهلا بيه الهلال هلا
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ي أبوالبنات الصحف الزرقاء شكلها بتاعة الجمعة . . . هم دائماً كدا جايين بعدنا ؟
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :

• ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻰ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﻘﻔﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻭﻛﻴﺮﻯ
 • ميسي يعمل لأكثر من عشر ساعات يوميا بالأرجنتين، بهدف التعافي في أقرب وقت ممكن من الإصابة العضلية التي يعانيها في الساق اليسرى 
 • كافاني : سواريز في مستوى رونالدو وميسي وسيتجاوز سعر بيل، إذا ما قرر ناديه ليفربول بيعه
 • توتي يقترب من العودة لصفوف روما بعد فترة غياب طويلة منذ 18 اكتوبر الماضي، وذلك بعد مشاركته امس ولأول مرة في تدريبات الفريق
 • رئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي بلاتيني يقترح قانونا جديدا لمعاقبة اللاعبين خلال المباريات بدلا من الانذارات
 • بلاتيني: تجربتي رائعة مع يوفنتوس وأتمنى عودة الهدف الذهبي .. وفقدت حماسي كلاعب بعد كارثة هيسيل
 • مبادرة أوروبية للتصدى للمراهنات غير القانونية في كرة القدم، اقتربت من  الاكتمال، في الوقت الذي حذر فيه الجهاز الرقابي من تزايد أبعاد التلاعب
 • تاتا مارتينو مدرب برشلونة يعلن تحمله لمسئولية الخسارة أمام  أياكس أمستردام وأثلتيك بلباو
 • طرحت دور النشر البريطانية كتابا من إعداد الصحفي الأسباني بالانجي يسرد  السيرة الذاتية لنجم ميسي ويتطرق للسنوات ال26 التي عاشها اللاعب 
 •  الفيفا يكلف الحكام بتحديد الوقت المستقطع في مباريات المونديال 2014  بالبرازيل لشرب المياه، خلال المباريات التي تقام في درجات عالية 
 •  الفيفا بعلن أن المنتخب الفائز بالمونديال سيحصل على جائزة مالية قدرها 35  مليون دولار والفائز بالمركز الثاني سيحصل على 25 مليون دولار
 • الفيفا  يطالب اتحاد الكرة المغربي باحترام تعهداته السابقة ومن بينها التزامه  بالترويج الجيد لمسابقة كأس العالم للأندية والتي ستفتتح يوم الأربعاء  القادم 
 • الهند تفوز بحق استضافة كأس العالم للناشئين تحت 17 عاما لكرة القدم في 2017 وستكون هذه أكبر بطولة لكرة القدم تستضيفها الهند 
 • اتحاد الكرة الألماني يحسم قراره بشأن الاستعانة بتكنولوجيا خط المرمى في مباريات البوندسليجا في مارس المقبل
 • بلاتر يتوصل لاتفاق مع السلطات القطرية بشأن أزمة  أعمال بناء الملاعب والبنى التحتية المستضيفة لمونديال 2022
 • بلاتر : علينا التضرع إلى الله ألا تقع حوادث أخرى فيما يتعلق بكأس  العالم وان ينتهي العمل في الاستاد الذي يستضيف المباراة الافتتاحية قبل  الرابع عشر من أبريل المقبل
 • انطلاق حملة تطالب أندية الدوري الإيطالي بضم كاسياس ونجوم آخرين بالليجا خلال موسم الانتقالات الشتوية الذي يبدأ الشهر المقبل
 • السكرتير العام للاتحاد الدولي (فيفا) جيروم فالكه : سأنتحر لو أخطأت في قرعة مونديال البرازيل 2014 
 • بروفة قرعة المونديال .. البرازيل في مجموعة الموت مع ايطاليا وفرنسا .. ومهمة سهلة للجزائر 
 • كريستيانو رونالدو : ريال مدريد قدم أداء قوى ولم يتأثر سلباً في الفترة  التي غيبت فيها عن الفريق بسبب الإصابة وأتمنى تجنب البرازيل وأسبانيا  وألمانيا في المونديال
 • الإيطالي كابيللو مدرب المنتخب الروسي : رونالدو هو الأجدر بجائزة الكرة الذهبية لأفضل لاعب هذا الموسم
 • زيدان :  كريستيانو رونالدو فوق الجميع ويتفوق بشكل واضح على كل المنافسين وأفتخر بالعمل معه
 • قدامى نجوم كرة القدم البرازيليين يتوقعون أن يكون نيمار أبرز نجوم مونديال 2014 الصيف المقبل
 • كارلوس ألبرتو يحذر المنتخب البرازيلي من الافراط في الثقة في النهائيات العالمية المقبلة التي ستنظمها بلاده في العام القادم
 • الإصابة قد تجبر المدافع الروماني تشيفو على اعتزال كرة القدم وذلك في  ظل عدم قدرة اللاعب على الشفاء من الاصابة وخضاعه لثلاث عمليات جراحية
 • رونالدو البرازيلي يخشى من صدمة تتويج الأرجنتين بلقب المونديال 2014 .. ويشدد على أهمية بالوتيللي للآزوري في المونديال
 • ماتيوس : المنتخب الألماني لديه القدرة على الفوز بمونديال البرازيل وأن  رغبة الفريق بالفعل هي الفوز باللقب العالمي الرابع بعد طول انتظار
 • فينجر مدرب ارسنال : الدنماركي نيكولاس بيندتنر سيكون دواء جيرو من الإرهاق الذي لم يكن له بديلا واضحا 
 • روراوة رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري  : نرغب في بقاء المدرب البوسني  خاليلوزيتش مدربا للخضر وتمديد عقده بعد نهائيات كأس العالم بالبرازيل
 • البليجكي جيريتس يختار 19 لاعباً للخويا في مباراة أم صلال التي ستقام مساء اليوم في دوري نجوم قطر
 • جيان ينقذ العين من السقوط أمام بني ياس ..والأهلي يتعادل مع الجزيرة  ..والإمارات يتعادل سلبيا مع الشارقة ..والظفرة يهزم الشعب في الدوري  الإماراتي
 • الأهلي يفكر في إلغاء مباراته الودية بالمغرب والاكتفاء  بلقاءاته الودية السابقة قبل المشاركة في مونديال العالمي والتي يبدأها  بمواجهة جوانزو الصيني
 • البرتغالي كواريزما ينهي تعاقده مع الأهلي الإماراتي ويعود إلى ناديه السابق بورتو لمدة عامين ونصف
 • إدارة التعاون السعودي ترضخ لمطالب جماهيرها بشأن أسعار التذاكر بعد أن شهدت ارتفاعا في قيمة التذاكر 
 • الهلال بخطاب رسمي إلى الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم ويطالب بحكام أجانب لمباراته أمام الفتح في الدوري السعودي للمحترفين
 • اتحاد جدة يتفاوض مع بعض الشركات الإماراتية لرعاية الفريق الأول لكرة القدم الفترة المقبلة
 • أطفال معاقون يشاركون ولاعب نادي الشباب السعودي نايف هزازي فرحته بنجاح العملية الجراحية التي أجراها مؤخراً في ركبته 
 • الشباب يتعادل سلبيا مع الحالة ويصعد إلى وصافة .. والبرازيلي تياجو  يقود المنامة لاجتياز جسر سترة والتقدم للمركز الرابع في الدوري البحريني
 • العربي هزم الريان بهدف للبحريني سيد عدنان ,, والخور يفشل في حل العقدة ويتعادل مجدداً مع معيذر في الدوري القطري
 • الاتحاد الكويتي لكرة القدم تعاقب خمسة لاعبين شبان من فريق كاظمة  بالإيقاف مدى الحياة وثلاثة آخرين بالإيقاف لمدة عام بسبب تورطهم في أعمال  شغب
 • فنجاء يمزق شباك الوحدة بنصف دستة أهداف مقابل هدف يتيم ويتأهل لدور الثمانية بكأس السلطان قابوس بعمان

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ي أبوالبنات الصحف الزرقاء شكلها بتاعة الجمعة . . . هم دائماً كدا جايين بعدنا ؟



تسلم على الملاحظة تم التعديل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مشكوريييين يا صفوة على المرور
 وصباح الخير عليكم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووور الحبيب ابوالبنات على المجهووود الرائع بارك الله فيك 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*احداث حي العرب والنيل الحصاحيصا ..قبح سياسي في سوح رياضي

الاتحاد العام شيطان أخرس ..وفتنة (النيفاشات) والفلاشات نائمة لعن الله من ايقظها
 لم يكن اكثر المتشائمين يتوقع ان تتحول احداث مباراة حي العرب بورتسودان والنيل الحصاحيصا من مشكلة جماهيرية صغيرة علي المدرجات الي ازمة سياسية وعرقية واثنية تكاد تلحق ولاية البحر الاحمر بالنيل الازرق وجنوب كردفان استناداً علي اصوات عنصرية وجاهلة واصحاب مصالح ضيقة تريد استثمار الازمة وفق اجندتها السياسية لتصوير الامر وكأنه يأتي في اطار من التهميش (والحقارة) وغيرها من مصطلحات فضفاضة وقميئة اقعدت بهذا البلد كثيراً.

 وفي الوقت الذي تتعالي فيه الاصوات غير الحكيمة ،واجتهاد بعض الاجهزة الاعلامية في تقريب وجهات النظر بين اتحادي بورتسودان والحصاحيصا دون جدوي وتسييس القضية بواسطة والي البحر الاحمر ووزير الشباب والرياضة بنفس الولاية ،والذي هدد في قناة النيلين بنيفاشا جديدة في اشارة الي امكانية الانفصال كما فعل جنوب السودان ،وسط كل هذه الضجة والضوضاء والغبار المفتعل ،صمت الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم صمت اهل القبور وكأن الامر لا يعنيه من قريب او بعيد ،وسكت (معتصم الحصاحيصا) واعوانه ولجانه عن الحق فصاروا شياطين خرس .

 لا نتفق مع والي البحر الاحمر واتحاد بورتسودان في تسييس القضية والأخذ بها بعيداً عن السوح الرياضي فهذا الميدان بمنسوبيه واقطابه وانصاره قادر علي حل كل القضايا مهما تطورت واستفحلت حلقاتها،فبدلاً من كل هذه العنتريات والتصريحات غير المسؤولة كان عليهم تقديم شكوي ضد الاتحاد العام طالما يشعرون بالتجاهل والضيم ،وفي نفس الوقت لا نتفق مع تصريحات وتهديدات رئيس اتحاد الحصاحيصا محمد سيد احمد وهو مساعد رئيس الاتحاد العام ،فتصرفات هذا الرجل في المقصورة واللقطة الشهيرة التي أخذت له في مباراة الاحداث، وقبلها بطولته لفصول كثيرة ومتعددة من الازمات كافية للحكم عليه !!

 الاتحاد العام الذي يرأسه معتصم الحصاحيصا بمساعدة ابن عمه محمد سيد احمد رئيس اتحاد الحصاحيصا وهما من اسرة واحدة أسست ورعت نادي النيل ،عليه ـ اي الاتحاد العام ـ تحمل مسؤولياته والبت فوراً في هذه الازمة التي ربما تعصف بما تبقي من استقرار في هذا البلد !!

 ولا ندري لماذا يتفرج وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي وامامه ازمة رياضية وصلت مرحلة سياسية مستعصية لا تحتمل التسويف وانتظار تقارير المستشارين ،علي الوزير الاتحادي زجر الاتحاد العام اولاً ليحسم هذه القضية وفق اللوائح والقوانين ،ولملمة اطراف القضية بالتشاور مع اصحاب الشأن السياسي والرياضي في الحصاحيصا وبورتسودان ووقف كل اشكال التعدي اللفظي والتصريحات غير المسؤولة من هنا وهناك.

 لا لحل هذه الازمة وفق (عفا الله عما سلف) لابد من محاسبة المخطئين والمعتدين واعادة الحق لاصحابة المصابين من انصار الناديين حتي لا تتكرر مستقبلاً .

 عبارة عفا الله عما سلف هي سبب بلاوي ومصائب هذا البلد ،وما يتعرض له السودان من تجزر وتقطيع وانفصال وتمرد ومهددات بمزيد من الانفصال، ما هو الا دليل علي التنازلات وهشاشة القرار السياسي وتغليب المصالح الشخصية والنعرات القبلية والجهوية علي المصلحة الوطنية.

 اننا نستغرب ،كلما غضب والي ولاية او وزير او اي مسؤول ،علي الفور يهدد بإسم قبيلته او ولايته بالتمرد او الانفصال ،فهم يضيقون واسعاً ويثبتون كل مرة اننا امام حالة مرضية متفشية تهدد كل ذرة من تراب الوطن !!

 ملحوظة : السياسيون في البلد خربوا السياسة ويتجهون لتخريب الرياضة !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووا ثنائي الابداع ابو البنات ومحمد النادر على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق 
ناصر بابكر 
ضوء أخضر من كروجر

 * لو أن هناك لاعبا واحدا طلبه المدير الفني للمريخ الالماني مايكل كروجر  في صفوف فريقه خلال فترة الانتقالات التكميلية فهو الاثيوبي اوميد اوكيري  وكل عشاق الاحمر في مختلف القطاعات يعلمون بتلك الحقيقة .
 * لكن  الحقيقة المرة التي لا يعلمها الكثيرون خاصة الانصار ان هنالك ايادي عديدة  تتحرك في كل الاتجاهات وتبذل مجهودا كبيرا للإطاحة بترشيح الالماني على  رأسها السيد عادل ابوجريشة الذي كان اول من طرح فكرة التعاقد مع صلاح الدين  سعيد بدلا عن اوميد لان مدير الكرة السابق يعتقد وبحسب رؤيته الفنية ان  صلاح الدين افضل من اوميد وبالتالي ولانه يرغب في ان ينفذ المريخ ما يريده  هو لا ما يريده الالماني كان متوقعا ان يصدر السيد ابوجريشة اخبار  (الصعوبات المصطنعة) التي تواجه صفقة اوميد للصحف بعد ان نجح في اقناع رئيس  النادي بافضلية صلاح الدين والذي ولسوء حظ ابوجريشة رفض الانضمام للمريخ  حاليا وقال انه يفضل اكمال عقده مع ناديه وادي دجلة والذي ينتهي في يونيو  القادم ثم يحدد وجهته بعدها .
 * وبعد ان صار مخطط تجاهل اللاعب الوحيد  الذي طلبه الالماني بالاسم قيد التنفيذ وبعد ان صار رئيس النادي والمسئول  الاوحد عن ملف الاجانب السيد جمال الوالي مرحبا بفكرة التعاقد مع مهاجمين  ليس من بينهما اوكيري ،دخلت شخصيات أخرى على الخط لم تعتد علي ان تمر اي  فترة تسجيلات دون ان يكون لها حضور عبر لاعب اجنبي ، فظهر الاستاذ  عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس عبر اثيوبي ثالث وهو شيميلس بيكيلي لاعب الاتحاد  الليبي مستفيدا من رواج الاخبار الكاذبة حول (الصعوبات المصطنعة) التي  تواجه صفقة اوكيري والتي صدرها ابوجريشة مبكرا ليطيح باوميد من الحسابات  ويحضر بصلاح الدين ثم يستعرض عضلاته في الصحف بانه خادم المريخ المخلص  وليتباهى مستقبلا بنظرته الفنية حال حقق صلاح الدين النجاح .
 * الطريف  والمحزن والمضحك والمبكي ان الجميع وكما ذكرت في عدة مقالات سابقة يسرق  لسان الالماني الذي انتظر كثيرون لحظة سفره ليتحدثوا باسمه ،فيسرب ابوجريشة  خبر صلاح الدين للصحف مرفوقا بعبارة (بعد ان منح كروجر الضوء الاخضر  للتعاقد معه وثنى على اختياره) ثم يسرب أستاذ عبدالباقي شيخ إدريس خبر  شيميلس بيكيلي مرفوقا بالختم ذاته (بعد ان منح كروجر الضوء الاخضر للتعاقد  معه وثنى على اختياره) مع ان الحقيقة ان الضوء الاخضر وفي كلتا الحالتين  صادر من رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي .
 * تلك هي الحقيقة المرة  والمؤسفة حول ما يحدث في ملف التسجيلات وتحديدا المهاجم الذي سيرافق المالي  تراوري للكشوفات واعتقد ان الاخبار التي ظهرت امس حول اتجاه المريخ لكلتشي  مجددا صحيحة ومنطقية ليجدد الاباتشي تعاقده بعد ان تم التأمين الكامل على  الإطاحة باوميد اوكيري الذي يسير مخطط اقناع الرأي العام المريخي بان  المشكلة التي تواجه التعاقد معه تتعلق بمزايدة مالية من قبل سانت جورج في  المسار الذي رسم له رغم ان التعاقد مع اوميد لا يكلف النادي ربع المبلغ  الذي سيدفع لتراوري ولا الذي سيدفع لاعادة كلتشي .
 * عموما ،هي ليست  المرة الاولى وفي اعتقادي انها لن تكون الاخيرة التي يصر فيها رئيس نادي  المريخ على الاستماع لترشيحات المحيطين والمقربين ونصائحهم التي تطلب منه  تجاهل (كلام المدرب) والاقتناع بان خياراتهم التي يقدمونها افضل بكثير من  كلام (الزول الساي المدرب) ،وعلى الرغم من ان المريخ لم ولن يجني خيرا من  تلك السياسة وعلى الرغم من مرارة التجارب التي عاشها الاحمر بسبب اعدام  الرأي الفني مع سبق الاصرار والترصد من قبل رئيس نادي المريخ والمحيطين به  الا ان الواضح ان تلك الدوامة ستسمر الى ان يقضي الله امرا كان مفعولا .
 * على المستوى الشخصي ،لا يحزنني امر من يحرصون في كل فترة تسجيلات على  الظهور وتقديم ترشيحاتهم ممن يطلق عليهم (السماسرة) فربما كانت نواياهم  سليمة وغرضهم هو خدمة المريخ بتقديم الافضل ،لكن ما يحزنني حقا هو سياسة  رئيس النادي الذي يفترض ان يكون القائد الحقيقي ورأس الرمح في وضع السياسة  والنهج السليم الذي يقوم على منح الاحترام الكامل والصلاحية المطلقة لرأي  المدير الفني بدلا من انه يكون هو نفسه قائد السير عكس الاتجاه .والامر  الاخر الذي يحزنني هو ان يكون الوضع اعلاه الذي يعدم فيه الرأي الفني نهجا  عاما يشارك فيه اداريون مثل ابوجريشة وصحفيون مثل عبدالباقي .
 * واكثر  من يحزنني ويحبطني ان تكون الصحافة اداة رئيسية مستخدمة لتمرير تلك الاجندة  ولانجاح تلك المخططات في وقت ينبغي ان تكون فيه الصحف هي السيف الذي يقطع  طريق تلك المحاولات والاداة التي تبصر الراي العام بحقيقة الاحداث والوسيلة  الاهم في طريق التغيير والدعوة الى نهج صحيح وعلمي .
 * اخيرا ،ما احب  ان اؤكده ان رأيي الشخصي يتفق مع ابوجريشة في افضلية صلاح الدين على اوكيري  من خلال مشاهدتي لكلا اللاعبين ،وقناعتي التي يعلمها أستاذ عبدالباقي جيدا  ان بيكيلي لاعب مميز للغاية كان يلفت نظري ويجبرني على التحدث عنه بإعجاب  شديد في كل مرة شاهدته فيها مع سانت جورج والمنتخب مع العلم ان بيكيلي ليس  مهاجما ولا علاقة له بالهجوم بل لاعب يلعب كجناح ايسر وايمن في بعض المرات  وهو مهاري وسريع لكنه ليس مهاجما وبالتالي كان من الغريب طرح اسمه كبديل  للمهاجم اوكيري رغم الفرق الشاسع في البنية الجسمانية وفي طريقة اللعب وفي  مميزات كل منهما .
 * وقناعتي بقدرات صلاح الدين واعجابي الشديد بالجناح  بيكيلي لا يعني انني يمكن ان اقف ضد رغبة المدير الفني وان انحاز لخيارات  اداري او صحفي على حساب خيار كروجر لانني وكما ذكرت مرارا وتكرارا ان  المسألة بالنسبة لي مسألة مبدأ وان قناعتي ان النجاح لن يتحقق الا اذا كان  نهجنا سليما وفكرنا متقدما والا اذا منحنا ما لقيصر لقيصر .
 * عموما  ،لا تسجلوا اوكيري وتجاهلوا تقرير كروجر لكن قبل ذلك كونوا على استعداد  لتحمل المسئولية الكاملة اذا قرر الالماني الاستقالة او لتحمل مسئولية اي  فشل يحدث للفريق الموسم المقبل .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
تطور ايجابي فى المريخ والهلال !

بعدما قام المريخ بتصعيد لاعبه الشاب ابراهومه الصغير للفريق الاول وقاتل  حتى استعاد لاعبه الشاب حسن سليمان من اهلى شندى , نجح الهلال ايضا فى  اعادة قيد الشبل محمد عبد الرحمن  لثلاث سنوات الى جانب التعاقد مع النجم  الشاب وليد علاء الدين لاعب هلال كادوقلي بعقد رسمي يمتد لاربعة سنوات ,,  مما يعد تحولا ايجابيا فى تفكير المسؤولين فى ناديي القمة المريخ والهلال  بزيادة الاهتمام باللاعبين الشباب والتعاقد معهم لفترات زمنية كافية بعدما  ظل تركيز الناديين خلال السنوات الماضية ينصب فقط حول اللاعبين الكبار الى  جانب المحترفين الاجانب وصرف الاموال الطائلة من اجل التعاقد معهم رغم ان  عدد كبير من هؤلاء اللاعبين الكبار قد فشلوا فى اثبات ذاتهم وتم الاستغناء  عن بعضهم قبل ان يكملوا موسمهم مع انديتهم ,, 
افساح المجال امام اللاعبين الشباب ومنحهم الفرصة للمشاركة مع الفريق الاول  فى المباريات الودية وكذلك التنافسية لديه الكثير من الفوائد والمكاسب   الفنية التى ظلت غائبة عن ناديي القمة رغم  ان عدد كبير من الخبراء  والمدربين ظلوا يطالبون باستمرار حتى بح صوتهم بضرورة الالتفات للاعبين  الشباب وصقل مواهبهم وتقديم المزيد من الرعاية لهم حتى يشتد ويقوى ساعدهم  ومن ثم تصعيدهم للفريق الاول مثلما كان يحدث فى الماضى قبل موجة الاحتراف  وفتح الباب امام الاجانب وعقد الصفقات الدولارية التى انست ناديى القمة  واجبهم الاساسي ودورهم  التربوي فى اعداد اجيال يحملون راية الاندية  الكبيرة والمنتخبات الوطنية فى المستقبل بدلا من اللجوء الى التجنيس وغيرها  من  الاساليب التى تلتف بها الاندية خاصة المريخ والهلال على رعاية  المواهب الشابة واعدادها للمستقبل . 
عدد كبير من نجوم المريخ والهلال وكذلك فى الاندية الاخرى  منذ  نهاية  السبعينيات وحتى مطلع التسعينيات من القرن الماضى كانوا نتاج عمل فنى  متكامل من فرق  الاشبال ثم تدرجوا من مرحلة الى اخرى مرورا بالدورات  المدرسية  لهذا كان من الطبيعى ان يخلدوا اسمائهم فى ذاكرة الجماهير بالفن  والابداع ويشكلوا مانطلق عليه الان ( العهد الذهبى لكرة القدم )  الذى  اندثر وغابت ملامحه فى ملاعبنا الا القليل جدا كحالة استثنائية وهؤلاء  يعدون على اصابع اليد الواحدة وسط نجومية الاجانب  التى اصبحت هى الطاغية  الان فى صفوف المريخ والهلال وهم الذين يشكلون الفارق الفنى فى الناديين  للدرجة التى اصبح غياب ايا منهم يؤثر مباشرة على الاداء العام لفريقه ,,  صحيح ان الحاجة للخبرة الاجنبية اصبحت ضرورة  ولازالت مطلوبة من اجل  المنافسة القوية فى البطولات الافريقية ومواكبة نهج الاحتراف فى بقية   الاندية الكبيرة فى القارة السمراء الا ان ذلك لايعفى ناديي القمة من  الاهتمام المستمر والمتواصل بتسجيل اللاعبين الشباب ورعايتهم للمستقبل .
تصعيد ابراهومه للفريق الاول كان مطلبا جماهيريا فى نادى المريخ قبل ان  يكون قرارا فنيا او اداريا وكذلك الحال نفسه فى الهلال الذى فرحت جماهيره  بقرار الادارة الذى قضى باعادة قيد الشبل محمد عبد الرحمن وتسجيل زميله  وليد علاء الدين مما يعنى ايضا تحولا فى مفهوم الجماهير نحو تقديم الدعم  المعنوى للاعبين الصغار بدلا من الانسياق فقط وراء صفقات اللاعبين الكبار  والمحترفين الاجانب  والتعصب لهم ,, فالدعم والتشجيع الذى يجده هؤلاء  الشباب فى الناديين الكبيرين يوفر الحماية لهم ويضمن بقائهم لاطول فترة  زمنية بعيدا عن قرارات الشطب والاستغناء حتى لو ظلت مشاركتهم فى المباريات  الرسمية محدودة جدا .
لاشك ان الهدف من تسجيل اللاعبين الشباب او تصعيدهم للفريق الاول فى المريخ  والهلال لايتحقق كاملا اذا لم يحصلوا على الاهتمام والرعاية من الاجهزة  الفنية والادارية كما هو حال بقية اللاعبين المحليين والاجانب وهو مانتمنى  ان يتوفر فى الموسم الجديد حتى نضمن جيلا معافى ينهض بانديتنا ومنتخباتنا  فى المستقبل القريب .
عموما نأمل ونتطلع ان يكون  وجود ابراهومه ومحمد عبد الرحمن ووليد علاء  الدين  فى صفوف القمة خطوة اولى نحو فتح الباب واسعا امام كل المواهب  المميزة من الناشئين والشباب لينافسوا على حجز مقاعدهم فى تشكيلة المريخ  والهلال  فى المواسم القادمه .  

*

----------


## ود الثغر

*تسلم يا راقي
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف شكر الغالي ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*صلاح ابليس   وهمشرى مطاليق الهلال لقوا انفسهم خارج التغطية ودايرين يظهروا همشرى منذ تلك العملية المشهورة لم يظهر تانى صلاح ابليس اظنه نسي ماقا م به مجىدى شمس الطين وشداد من سمكرات وايميلات قوية واخرى ضعيفة وتوقيعا ت مجدى بدلا عن يوسف هوت اا  ا  ااااااااأماقول همشى حول الاتفاقية وتهديده فهو نفخ فاضى فقط محاولة للظهور ا مطا البته  للجمهور لهلال بالألتفاف حول لجنة التسيير فنققوليه الحكومة كلها ملتفة ححولكم       ولكن الموت الذى  ففففرون منه فإإإنه    ملاقيكم
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ثثثمانية سطور لصحيفة قون كلها كذب في كذب  الناس ديل ما بخافوا الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


الدعيع : لن أرتدي غير شعار المريخ
الفريق طارق : حارس المنتخب وقع إقراراً ملزماً له وللاتحاد العام
المريخ يتسلم تصديق تجنيس باسيرو .. وباري ديمبا يهاجم البرير ويشيد بتسجيلات الاحمر
علي جعفر ينفذ برنامجاً خاصاً قبل انطلاقة تحضيرات المريخ
أياد خفيه تحاول تمزيق اتفاق المريخ والدعيع 
والله رقبتي والسيف .. الدعيع : المريخ بالنسبة لي رغبة وليس عرضا ماليا
المريخ مهتم بلمفات اخرى .. الفريق طارق : الدعيع وقع اقرارا وفق اللوائح ومايدور من حديث لا يزعجنا
السعودي ينفي إغلاق هاتفه
بديلا لاديكو .. المريخ يكمل اجراءات تجنيس باسيرو
نقلا عن الزاوية .. كلتشي يعود للمريخ 
فرحة مريخية كبيرة بتهنئة بلاتر
ديمبا يفتح النار على البرير ويشيد بثلاثي المريخ
رئيس الاتحاد : مشاريعنا مستمرة حتى 2016 ولانهتم بما يثار في الصحف
اقسم رقبتي والسيف .. الدعيع : المريخ رغبة وليس عرضا ماليا .. التزامي للوالي قائم وتوقيعي على الاقرار تاكيد لجدية انضمامي للاحمر .. مفاوضات المريخ واضحة وشفافة واشكر المريخ وجماهيره
اقرار الدعيع ملزم للاعب والاتحاد .. الفريق طارق : المريخ غير منزعج لما يدور حول انتقال الدعيع .. اللاعب التزم بارتداء الاحمر وفق القواعد العامة وتبقت مسائل اجرائية سنكملها في وقتها
برج المراقبة يقرر خوض تدريبات سرية .. علي جعفر : استعدادي للموسم الجديد سيبدا بعد اربعة ايام .. سانفذ برنامجا تدريبيا خاصا ينطلق الثلاثاء ويستمر حتى بداية اعداد الفريق .. مباراة بايرن ميونيخ ستكون للتاريخ الذين يسخرون من قيامها ناس ماعقلانيين وساحرص على استبدال الشعار مع ريبيري .. مالك وباسيرو اضافة حقيقية للفريق ولست خائفا على وظيفتي بعد انضمام المدافع النيجيري لعبت اساسيا رغم وجود اسماء كبيرة ومرحبا بالمنافسة الشريفة داخل الملعب
المريخ يفكر في اعارته ..مرتضى كبير .. اقنع التونسي والالماني ومخاوف من اخطاء التدخل الاداري .. الكوكي يعتبر الاستغناء عنه خطا قاتل وسيد سليم يقول انه لاعب من الزمن الجميل 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى 


المريخ يسعى لأعادة كلتشى .. والمصرى عبدالظاهر يغلق الباب أمام الأحمر
الحضرى يرفض فكرة الأنضمام الى الهلال .. الفرقة الحمراء تفاوض زغبير .. والسعودى ينفى الشائعات
أتجاه فى المريخ لأستمرار كلتشى
وكيل تراورى يصل مالى ويجتمع بمهاجم الهلال
تأييد كبير لتعاقد الأحمر مع النسر المالى
احمد عبد الظاهر يغلق الباب امام المريخ
نجوم المريخ يشيدون بالجنرال .. الباشا : الألمانى لايعرف ألا لغة النجاح .. صريح وواضح ولا يجامل
المريخ يفاوض زغبير
قائد المريخ ينفى تهربه من التواصل مع أدارة الأحمر
المريخ يؤمن كل الخطوط فى التسجيلات .. الجنرال يدير ملف الأحلال والأبدال ويستهدف لقب الأبطال
الحضرى ينفى علمه بعرض الأزرق 
وغزل المحلة يصرف النظر عنه
ومازيمبى مهتم بالسد العالى
الهلال يحسم ملف الأجانب الأسبوع المقبل ويتفرغ للأعداد
لجنة التسيير تتحرك لأحتواء مشكلة سنكارا وبمبا
الخرطوم الوطنى يفاوض أحد نجوم القمة
الكوماندوز يقتربون من انتداب حارس مصرى
قرعة كا س العالم تسحب بالبرازيل
المريخ يتفرغ للاعداد .. اسامة الشاذلي : موسم 2013 استثنائي وتوجنا فيه بالدوري والكاس وطموحاتنا لاتحدها حدود في العام المقبل .. الاحمر لديه خبرة تراكمية والمدرب تمرس في البطولات الافريقية وهدفنا ظهور مميز في دوري الابطال .. البطولة الافريقية تمثل تحديا للاعبين في المقام الالول وسنرسم خارطة الطريق لمنصة الابطال
صلاح مشكلة : اؤيد التعاقد مع تراوري ونجم الهلال السابق سيقدم الاضافة للمريخ ومستواه يؤهله للانضمام الى الفرقة الحمراء ومازال صغير السن ويمكن توظيفه بشكل جيد .. وجوده يعزز قوة خط الهجوم والاحمر سيستفيد منه في دوري الابطال
سيد سليم :الاحمر لايحتاجه وتسجيله سيكون مجرد مكايدة ولم يحقق نجاحا يذكر مع الهلال
الجيلي عبد الخير : نجاحه مع المريخ مضمون في وجود لاعب مثل هيثم مصطفى .. قدم اوراق اعتماده في فترة وجيزة مع الهلال وسيستفيد من مشاكله في النادي الازرق
سانتو : امكاناته الفنية تناسب المريخ ولاعلاقة للاحمر بمشاكله الادارية في الهلال
نجوم المريخ يحتفون بالجنرال .. الباشا : الالماني لايعرف الا لغة النجاح .. تفوق مع سانت جورج وتوج بلقبين مع الفرقة الحمراء في اشهر معدودة .. صريح وواضح ولايعرف المجاملة وقريب من اللاعبين ويؤمن باهمية النواحي النفسية .. التعامل معه سهل والالماني بسيط ويوزع الفرص بالتساوي على اللاعبين والاولوية عنده للجادين والمنضبطين
بلة جابر : يجهز كل اللاعبين ويفتح الباب امام الجميع واحدث نقلة في الاداء والفرقة الحمراء في وجوده اكثر تميزا
محمد موسى : مدرب مشهود له بالكفاءة والتميز
فيصل موسى : مدرب محترف فعلا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﻪ ﺑـ (ﺍﻹﻗﺮﺍﺭ ) ﻭﺍﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻨﻪ
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ ﻭﻳﺮﺻﺪ ﻫﻨﻮ .. ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﻭﺯﺭ ﻭﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻳﺮﻓﻀﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﺎﺭﺓ .. ﻭﻣﻔﻀﻞ ﻳﻮﺍﻓﻖ وﺍﻛﺎﺩﻳﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺭﺳﺎ ﺗﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ
ﻓﻴﺼﻞ 
ﺇﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻹﺳﺘﻌﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻭﻟﻲ
في حواره مع الهدف .. لطفي السليمي : البرنس بارع وصاحب تمريرات حاسمة
مرتضى كبير : جمال الوالي طلب مني الذهاب الى القراقير معارا ورفضت
مفضل يوافق على الاعارة وجلسة حاسمة بينه والمجلس
ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ : ﻟﻢ ﺃُﻏﻠﻖ ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻲ ﻳﻮﻣﺎً ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ 
الهدف تتابع تطورات الموقف بخصوص الدعيع
البلدوزر : رفضت الاعارة للموردة ولم اقدم كل مااملك للمريخ
هنو يقتحم حسابات الاحمر الشتوية
ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ يرد عبر الهدف .. عيد الرحمن ابراهيم : ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ للمريخ
اكاديمية برشلونة تطلب فيصل الجب
سانتو : تراوري مكسب كبير للفرقة الحمراء
صقور الجديان تتدرب وتغادر الى ممبسا
حمودة بشير : مباراة اثيوبيا تحد خاص ونسعى للذهاب بعيدا في سيكافا
الازمة المالية تحاصر اتحاد سيكافا ومنتخبنا يخشى الحجز عليه
المالي يقترب من الفرقة الحمراء .. سانتو : اللاعب مكسب كبير للمريخ ولن يجد صعوبة في التاقلم  .. والتعاقد معه ضربة معلم
الطاهر هواري : مسيرة تراوري مع الهلال لاتشفع له بالانضمام لكشف الاحمر
الدحيش : ثنائية اوليفيه ومامادو ستقود الاحمر لتحقيق البطولات
ثلاثي المريخ المرشح للمغادرة يترافع في الهدف  .. مفضل : لاامانع الاعارة للموردة ومجلس الاحمر ادرى بمصلحتي .. وساجلس مع ادارة المريخ اليوم لاعرف وجهتي المقبلة والموردة فريق كبير
محمد موسى : ارفض انتقالي للقراقير وبقائي في الكشوفات بيد ادارة النادي وعلاقتي خاصة مع الجمهور
كبير : الاعارة  لن تخدمني ومازلت امتلك الكثير واتطلع لتقديم موسم حافل مع الزعيم .. لن استفيد من المشاركة في الدرجة الاولى
الجنرال ينشد الانسجام .. كروجر يرفض الاندفاع ويطالب بتسجيلات حسب الوظائف والخانات 
الدعيع لتهديد جبل الجليد .. واضافة مهاجمين لحل مشكلة التهديف .. مالك خيار مثالي ومدافع قادر على اثبات ذاته .. باسيرو للضغط على علاء الدين وباسكال .. لاخلاف على نجوم الوسط المتقدم .. فريق البطولات يحتاج لانسجام كامل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محاولات من بعض اعضاء مجلس المريخ لحل مشكلة كلتشي لاعادة قيده

ذكرت الصدى بان هناك اتجاه داخل نادي المريخ يقودها بعض الاعضاء من اجل التوصل لاتفاق وسط مع لاعب المريخ و تخفيض راتبه حتى يعيد المريخ قيده و كلف المجلس المكتب التنفيذي للحديث مع اللاعب من اجل اكمال المفاوضات في الساعات القادمة بعد انهيار مفاوضات المريخ مع احمد عبد الظاهر .

*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*الناس دي شغاله بالكوته مالا
*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*الاندية الكبيرة تحدد احتياجاتها من بدري وناس الهليل يجيبو في اللاعبيين كوته كوته تكون بعثة يونميد .جايز





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					


عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم السبت 7 ديسمبر 2013 .
صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :


•  خبر (عالم النجوم) يعطل تسجيل الاعب الملغوم
  •  الهلال يصعد مروان ..يفتح ملف التدريب وحسن شحاته علي راس المرشحين
  •  يستلم اموال نهار اليوم : سبدي بيه يوقع بالثلاثاء
  •  انفراج ازمة كامبوس. . حنان خالد تقترب من رئاسة الموردة في سابقة مدوية
  •  الزيمبابوي اميدو : العب لنادي (بلاك ليور باردز) بالدرجة الأولى 
  •  الهلال يستقبل الدفعة  الثانية من المحترفين في الساعات القادمة
  •  سيدي بيه يصل الخرطوم خلال الساعات القادمة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينعي الزعيم مانديلا



ينعي مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ومجلسي الشرف والشوري  وفاة الزعيم الافريقي نيلسون مانديلا الرئيس الاسبق لجنوب افريقيا  الذى غيبه الموت مساء امس الخميس عن عمر يناهز ال 95 عاما , ومجلس المريخ ينعي فيه الزعيم السياسي والرياضي والذى جلب الفخر للقارة الافريقية وتمكن من انهاء الفصل العنصري كما اسهم فى اقامة اول مونديال فى القارة الافريقية عام 2010 .
الجدير بالذكر بان المريخ كان قد فاز بكاس الكؤوس الافريقية عام 1989 والذى حمل حينها  اسم المناضل الافريقي ليصبح اسمه كاس (مانديلا) .

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لماذا يواصل الدعية السكوت على تصريحات صلاح ادريس وانصار الهلال حتى اليوم 
هل مستوى الدعية يؤهله للضحك على عقول المريخاب والمريخ الذى لعب له بريمه والحضرى 
اذا لم يظهر الدعية فى الاعلام ويحدد موقفه من المريخ  قبل نهاية سيكافا على الادارة صرف النظر عنه علما بان هنالك تصريح له مع مندوب صحيفة قوون بانه لا يفكر فى التسجيلات حاليا لانه مهموم ببطولة سيكافا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السد العالي يرفض عرض الوصيف



  ذكرت الصدي في عددها الصادر اليوم بان حارس المريخ السابق الدولي المصري  عصام  توفيق الحضري الشهير ب (السد العالي) قد رفض الانتقال الى نادي  الوصيف  الهلال و قال بانه لن يعود مجددا للعب في السودان و حتى لو اتيحت  له الفرصة لن تكون عبر بوابة الهلال على الاطلاق
 يجدر زكره ان الصدى قد  اشارت في عددها اليوم بان نادي مازينمبي الكنغولي قد فتح خط المفاوضات مع   الحضري  للاستفادة من خدماته وخبرته الطويلة داخل المستطيل الاخضر

*

----------


## العكادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

همشري : اتفاق المريخ مع تراوري يعني انهيار اتفاقية الجنتلمان وعليهم انتظار المفاجأة
طالب الاهلة بالالتفاف حول لجنة التسيير وابدى استعداده لدعمها 

جدد القطب الهلالي والإعلامي المعروف وعضو مجلس  ادارة الهلال السابق علي همشري تاكيده على ضرورة التفاف جميع ابناء الهلال  بمختلف توجهاتهم حول لجنة التسيير الحالية حتى تحقق مهمتها بنجاح مؤكدا  استعداده التام للتعاون مع اللجنة في كل ما يطلب منه حتى تحقق حلم الجماهير  الهلالية ، وثمن همشري الجهود الكبيرة التي يقوم بها اعضاء اللجنة حاليا ً  خاصة في ملف التسجيلات .
الى ذلك ابدى همشري اسغرابه من الانباء التي تتحدث عن قرب المريخ من  التعاقد مع لاعب الهلال المالي تراوري مشيرا الى ان تفاقية الجنتلمان  الموقعة بين الناديين تحرم على المريخ التفاوض مع تراروي باعتبار انها  اتفاقية مؤسسات وليست افراد  ، وقال : اذا اقدم المريخ على هذه الخطوة فهو  بذلك ينسف كل ما ترتب على الاتفاقية وهو ما يعني ان كل الاهداف التي  امتنعوا عنها من قبل في المريخ اصبحت مشاعة الان ، مشيرا الى ان خطوة  تراوري ان تمت فعلا فعلى اهل المريخ انتظار المفاجأة التي ستكون داوية على  حد تعببيره 





ودا يطلع أيه ... مش برضو نسف للاتفاقــــــة ... يا أخوانا في الاتفاقية ......

رفض اللاعب عبد الرحمن الدعيع التوقيع كشوقات الهلال و اعلن تمسكه بوعده للمريخ و حسب الزعيم فان الهلال ضغط على اللاعب عبراسرته التي حاولت تغيير مسار اللاعب الا انه تمسك و اقنع اسرته برغبته في اللعب للمريخ خاصة انه وقع على عقد ابداء الرغبة امام رئيس بعثة المنتخب و ان امر انتهي و ليس بيده الان فهو اصبح لاعبا للمريخ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

لماذا يواصل الدعية السكوت على تصريحات صلاح ادريس وانصار الهلال حتى اليوم 
هل مستوى الدعية يؤهله للضحك على عقول المريخاب والمريخ الذى لعب له بريمه والحضرى 
اذا لم يظهر الدعية فى الاعلام ويحدد موقفه من المريخ  قبل نهاية سيكافا على الادارة صرف النظر عنه علما بان هنالك تصريح له مع مندوب صحيفة قوون بانه لا يفكر فى التسجيلات حاليا لانه مهموم ببطولة سيكافا




ياابوحميد ماتسمع لكلام الشتول ده
الدعيع محترم كلمته مع المريخ رغم الضغوط الشديدة عليه لتغيير رايه
اقرا عناوين الزعيم وانت تتاكد انك كسبت راجل بمعنى الكلمة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رفض الانتقال للموردة معارا..لاعب المريخ محمد موسى يقول (الاعارة والشطب حاجة واحدة لذلك رفضتها)



ازم لاعب المريخ محمد موسى الموقف فى تسجيلات النادى الاخمر عندما اعلن رسميا رفضه للاعارة التى اقترحها عليه مجلس الادارة الى نادى الموردة وقال موسى (اتصل بى مصطفى توفيق وطلبوا منى الموافقة على اعارتى للموردة ولكنى رفضت ذلك واضاف اعتبر الاعارة والشطب مفهومهما واحد لاننى فى النهاية خارج الكشف واشار الى استمراره مع المريخ فى يد المجلس الحالى .

*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*شكرا على الاخبار
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*كلتشي افضل من اوكيري وبالتوفيق لمجلس الادارة في اعادة تسجيله
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين الاخوين ابو البنات والكسلاوي
                        	*

----------

